# anyone used melanotan2



## kiwimike (Jul 14, 2016)

hey guys, I was wondering if any of you have used melanotan2? I have tried looking on youtube but I would prefer to speak to someone on here before I decide to buy it or not.

thanks.


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes.......


----------



## bubbagump (Jul 14, 2016)

It does what it says it does.


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 14, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> Yep, what do you want to know?



hey, thanks, I was wondering if you got any sides other than the the usuals, freckles darkening etc? also I have heard that it has a thermogenic quality to it so I was wondering if it is true or if its just a myth.


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 14, 2016)

bubbagump said:


> It does what it says it does.



thanks bubba, that's great to know


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 14, 2016)

snake said:


> Yes.......



hey snake, what kind of dose would you recommend, i have light to medium skin, I am aware of the chart but I don't want to get competition brown I just want a nice deep tan. also did you get dark rings under your eyes


----------



## bvs (Jul 14, 2016)

i havent used it personally because i tan easy as it is, but ive heard its a good idea to dose it right before bed so you hopefully sleep through the nausea


----------



## snake (Jul 14, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> hey snake, what kind of dose would you recommend, i have light to medium skin, I am aware of the chart but I don't want to get competition brown I just want a nice deep tan. also did you get dark rings under your eyes



Go light; 250mcg 3x/wk MWF. for about 3 weeks. I'm warning you, this shit can sneak up on you quick and by that time, the back door is far way. The dark face comes from too much exposure. Use a SPF 15 every other time you tan and you'll be even. You could put the sunscreen on just the parts that tend to tan too dark.


----------



## motown1002 (Jul 14, 2016)

Snake is right on.  I have used this stuff a lot.  I even tend to stay a little tan now all year, even without using it.  The stuff works as it says, but do be careful.  I would take it at night before bed so you can sleep thru the sides.  You can eventually up the dose if you need it.  After a couple weeks you can see the difference.  Again, I would drop the dose or frequency before you see your ideal color, because there is a lag time.  You don't want to look too dark.  But its good stuff.

MT


----------



## Renz (Jul 14, 2016)

Post injection you'll probably get hit by a wave of nausea (Just tough it out, it lasts about 5-10 minutes) followed by a steel erection.

I agree with everyone here. Play it light, it can take 3-4 weeks before you start to really see a big difference, but when your skin does start to change it does it fast. I went from pale white to the shade of a dark leather sofa over one summer while life guarding.


----------



## mickems (Jul 14, 2016)

kiwimike said:


> hey, thanks, I was wondering if you got any sides other than the the usuals, freckles darkening etc? also I have heard that it has a thermogenic quality to it so I was wondering if it is true or if its just a myth.



I have used it before and I'm using it now. Works good. Keep it low dose because, it wants to creep up on you. I have experienced sides of slight cramps and /or nausea some of the time and horniness, all of the time.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 14, 2016)

you guys should just go to the beach..no sides and its free..lots of girls with big tits too


----------



## desertrock (Jul 15, 2016)

I found that the sides are minimal if you start low and taper the dose up. Currently I can do 1mg without getting any nausea. I have a poorly tanning skin type so it seems I have to go through several vials to get the color I want, or maybe I'm not getting enough sun exposure.


----------



## snake (Jul 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> you guys should just go to the beach..no sides and its free..lots of girls with big tits too



No sides?BS, that can give you a bonner too.


----------



## Steak Helmet (Jul 19, 2016)

In a blink of an eye u will be,DARK.

TAN twice the first week and once at the beginning of the second 

After week 3 do 250mcgs once a week to maintain. Give or take depending


----------



## tony72722 (Jul 19, 2016)

I used it for a little. My skin looked terrible on it for some reason. I got tan but my skin made me look like my face was sunken in. Idk if that's a normal reaction.


----------



## Bicepticon (Aug 3, 2016)

How long does it take the tan, to fade away?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Jan 24, 2017)

yea that's vary true my girl would get sick as hell she tried it but had to stop cause of it ... and she got freckles badly , it never made me feel sick at all but made my body break out in red hives for about 30 min and then went away but just like he said it does what I says it does


----------

